# BAVSOUND Stage One Audio Review (2013 328i HiFi)



## FloydC (Apr 28, 2015)

I installed the BAVSOUND Stage One audio system and sound deadening over the weekend and 
going from my HiFi system to Stage One is like switching between standard TV and HD. I was very impressed with the build quality of the speakers and other materials (with exception of the free toolkit as provided by a promotion, the plastic panel tool broke). 

The Installation 
The instillation took about twice as long as quoted. I started with the front passenger door and worked my war around the car clockwise. Once I completed the passenger door I felt comfortable enough to do the rest of the doors without the installation video. I honestly was disappointed in the video. If I were to do this again on a different car I’d probably take notes first. I watched the entire video ahead of time and thought it looked easy enough. The install video (link to video) *really* needs titles or annotations. A couple of times the installer actually performs a step wrong and later tells you “Oh I should have done it this way.” That was frustrating when I had the parts apart and tried to follow along, as there are no paper instructions provided in the package. A few times the installer makes small talk and I found myself wishing he would just go to the next step. The video gets the job done-it could just be better. Seems like it was done in one take.

I ended up buying extra door clips thinking I’d might have to replace a few but actually none broke. The door panel is on there pretty tight. I recommend popping one out first with the help of the plastic tool and then using just your hand along the sides to pop the rest.

I am really just nitpicking because from my own research and some of the opinions posted here, BAVSOUND seems like the choice for people who pay a premium for a complete plug and play system and “DIY” installation. While the system is in fact pretty plug and play the “DIY” installation could be better.

Sound Deadening
Since I replaced the speakers AND added sound deadening I am not exactly sure how much the sound deadening contributed to the improvement in the quality of sound but it seems worth the cost. It was $29 extra. Again, like the install video, I wish specific instructions, tips etc. were provided with the material. I was able to do the “knock test” and knock on the door before installation and after and noticed it sounded much more dense with the material applied. The install video didn’t go into too much detail about sound deadening (and the material provided was different from what was shown in the video). 


Sound Quality
I am very impressed with the difference between my HiFi system and BAVSOUND. I am not an audio person at all but just listening to Sirius in traffic, the music sounds clearer, instruments sound more robust. It’s no Radio City Music Hall but it sounds great for the amount paid and well worth the upgrade. 

If anyone has any questions please feel free to ask. Thank you.


----------



## Heracles (May 28, 2004)

That sounds great
I have a 2011 e90 335 with hifi - I loved how it sounded for a while but like with most things we get use to it and want better ...

Did it improve the bass at all? What speakers come with the stage 1?

I was interested in doing the amp as well but I don't want to lose blue tooth functionality if that's what would happen


----------

